# 4g only toggle?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I looked around the forums and I can't seem to find an application to enable "4G ONLY" on the verizon galaxy nexus. Anyone know of a method to do this? Loved this function on my Thunderbolt.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You must live in an area with the best LTE coverage in the US


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

nhat said:


> You must live in an area with the best LTE coverage in the US


Nah, I live in Phoenix, but with my HTC Thunderbolt, there was a 4g Only toggle that worked amazingly... Looking for something like LTE ON/OFF... But from what I understand, HTC is the only company with 4g only toggle


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

This was asked before and if I remember correctly, 4G is for data only. If you disable 3G you can't make calls, txts, etc.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, how I wish Samsung's radio was as versatile as HTCs... Looking forward to future radio updates.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive been looking for the same thing, or at least somthing very similar.

In the settings you can change from CDMA/LTE to just CDMA... just wondering; if you cant do it the "long way" then why wouldn't a toggle work?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

phillyfisher said:


> Ive been looking for the same thing, or at least somthing very similar.
> 
> In the settings you can change from CDMA/LTE to just CDMA... just wondering; if you cant do it the "long way" then why wouldn't a toggle work?


I come from a HTC Thunderbolt.. The phone was absolute crap when it came to software updates, but their radio is AMAZING! I was able to go 4g only, make calls, text, and everything. The unfortunate part about that phone, no ICS and no Jelly Bean in the near forseeable future do to hardware limitations in CPU and RAM. I am really hoping for the day when I don't have to deal with 3g at all and just 4g.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

4G only will prevent you from making calls + sms until you switch it back. Tried it before.


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Try bamf lte toggle.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> 4G only will prevent you from making calls + sms until you switch it back. Tried it before.


Thanks man. How did you force it? What did you use?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dial *#*#INFO#*#*


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> dial *#*#INFO#*#*


There are only options for GSM and CDMA... There is no LTE only option in here...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Never said what version of Android you were running. Some will list it as GSM. LTE is GSM version 4.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Never said what version of Android you were running. Some will list it as GSM. LTE is GSM version 4.


Sorry about that. I am running Jelly Belly 3.6 with latest trinity kernel build 31. My guess is that it is GSM auto (PRL)... I will just test it out.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

This makes me curious if we can enable VoLTE early


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> This makes me curious if we can enable VoLTE early


Not following what you mean by enable VoLTE early?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Is OP on a stock ROM I'm guessing? Otherwise AOKP, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Is OP on a stock ROM I'm guessing? Otherwise AOKP, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not on stock rom... On Jelly Belly 3.6 with Trinity kernel build 31. I typed in *#*#3646#*#* to get to the menu... The option GSM only seems to keep me locked on 4G, but it's not very stable like LTE only on the HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Not following what you mean by enable VoLTE early?


When Verizon's LTE network fully blankets their 3g network, they're going to release LTE only phones and use LTE for simultaneous voice and data. IT's expected to be done by 2013 and there has been leaks of phone's prototypes doing this.
They also mentioned that data will be able to stay enabled during phone calls, whether this is because it's based off a VOIP protocol or if it's just the bandwidth of LTE I dont know.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Because it's voip. Current phone calls work sort of similar to how land lines connect phone calls using 1x (2g connection) as they point to point connect. They basically do circuit switching instead of packet switching like you would have on the internet or VoIP.

More information below:

http://webcache.goog...us&client=opera

http://en.wikipedia....rcuit_switching


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because it's voip. Current phone calls work sort of similar to how land lines connect phone calls using 1x (2g connection) as they point to point connect. They basically do circuit switching instead of packet switching like you would have on the internet or VoIP.
> 
> More information below:
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the links on VoLTE... I get what @mikeymop is saying too.. I am assuming HTC has both radios running on their devices to allow this while Samsung doesn't?

EDIT: Can't wait for IMS too!!


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> When Verizon's LTE network fully blankets their 3g network, they're going to release LTE only phones and use LTE for simultaneous voice and data. IT's expected to be done by 2013 and there has been leaks of phone's prototypes doing this.
> They also mentioned that data will be able to stay enabled during phone calls, whether this is because it's based off a VOIP protocol or if it's just the bandwidth of LTE I dont know.


More to your point... I wonder if the VoLTE mods they will make to their network side will create a hardware change on the phone side. If that's the case, VZW Galaxy Nexus won't be able to utilitze VoLTE.

EDIT: It could cause a revision or modification change. Those two words alone spell doom for any existing LTE device...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I tell you one thing, I hope by the time LTE becomes the standard on Verizon, battery technology increases by a bunch because otherwise, we're all screwed.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

You already can do both unless I'm missing something? I was downloading and installing apps from the Market while connected to 4g and listening to my girl talk on speakerphone. She was a bit annoyed though as she kept hearing "clicking" (my key press sound as I navigated the market). I also saw a 4g only toggle in AOKP but never actually tested it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

EasilyAmused said:


> I also saw a 4g only toggle in AOKP but never actually tested it.


It works well.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Thanks again for the links on VoLTE... I get what @mikeymop is saying too.. I am assuming HTC has both radios running on their devices to allow this while Samsung doesn't?
> 
> EDIT: Can't wait for IMS too!!


Yes.

Qualcomm chipsets also generally have the potential to run as global phones. Some just need a sim from att or tmobile popped in them and they'll work right after switching to wcdma mode (I don't know for sure if anyone actually got hspa working). Rezound could do this and some others. However, some can restricted by the radio firmware flashed on them as well. That means either risking flashing another carrier's radio firmware and hope your device doesn't permabrick or sticking with Verizon.

Vzw galaxy Nexus has a Sammy LTE modem and a VIA cdma one. Neither say much about their chipsets as they don't market them as a main product like say qualcomm does so it makes it hard to learn much about them. Most likely they're not as versatile as Qualcomm's.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Currently, if you make a call while 4G is on, you can use voice and data. VoLTE means there will be no more "voice" network, and everything will be done over data.

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

The app was written specifically for the thunderbolt I don't believe there is one for the gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yes.
> 
> Qualcomm chipsets also generally have the potential to run as global phones. Some just need a sim from att or tmobile popped in them and they'll work right after switching to wcdma mode (I don't know for sure if anyone actually got hspa working). Rezound could do this and some others. However, some can restricted by the radio firmware flashed on them as well. That means either risking flashing another carrier's radio firmware and hope your device doesn't permabrick or sticking with Verizon.
> 
> Vzw galaxy Nexus has a Sammy LTE modem and a VIA cdma one. Neither say much about their chipsets as they don't market them as a main product like say qualcomm does so it makes it hard to learn much about them. Most likely they're not as versatile as Qualcomm's.


The MSM8960 in the Samsung galaxy s3, does that have the capability of 4g only since it has a Qualcomm radio?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> It works well.


When you toggle this switch in AOKP, I am assuming you lose calls and sms? Anyone try this?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rester555 said:


> When you toggle this switch in AOKP, I am assuming you lose calls and sms? Anyone try this?


The aokp toggle just switches from 3g only to lte/3g data. As has been stated, lte only limits functionality of your phone so most roms wouldn't implement this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

